# Excel 2003 Spreadsheet Hangs After Opening



## Zooroopa (Feb 4, 2008)

I have some very important data residing in an excel spreadsheet (2003). It hangs when I try to open it. It displays a particular worksheet of the spreadsheet and then the mouse-pointer simply becomes an hourglass.

Unfortunately, I do not have access to the master source of data anymore. Is there any way in which I get a dump of this data (in text format)? The excel has mostly data pasted from webpages (and could contain a few images as headers of columns).

Please suggest something. This is very important for me. I attached the spreadsheet in a zip file.

Zooroopa.


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

I attempted to open the file you posted, and it hung on my system also, but after about 10 minutes it finished opening and I could view all of it. I have attached a copy of the file that doesn't hang when you open it.


----------



## Zooroopa (Feb 4, 2008)

I simply cannot express my gratitude. *You are great David! You have saved me a lot of tension!*

I simply could not tackle it. This has happened with me in the past and I have lost valuable data because of the such problems with Excel.

Could you please let me know the process by which you converted this file as there might be a few more XL sheets that I need to get converted?

Thanks again!
Zooroopa


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

When I attempted to open the file, it froze up, and I got an hourglass. So I just left the computer alone and waited. About 10 minutes later, it unfroze, and I could view the file. So I created a new, blank workbook with two sheets in it. I switched back to the original workbook, selected the Infosys worksheet, pressed Ctrl-A twice to select all the cells, then copied and pasted into the first sheet of the blank workbook, and repeated the process with the Alcon worksheet.

I found out later that I could open the original workbook in Excel 2007 without a problem.

It sure is frustrating when these spreadsheet files stop working properly, isn’t it? I’m glad I was able to help. :smile:


----------

